# rats as pets



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

im thinking of adding to my family and have been playing with some ideas of what to get and rats are ones on my list so i wanted to know as much as posible about them before i look into getting some.I understand they need to be kept in atleast 2s but the more the better and from reading all the posts they seem like really good pets  so what can you guys tell me about these great pets ??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Pros

Very people orientated
Intelligent
Not nocturnal
funny
loving
interesting


Cons
Addictive 
are prone to various health issues
can be smelly
dont live long enough

I do think they are the most amazing small pets, until you own rats you cant know just how loving and sweet they are, however they only give what you put into them, a much loved rat who is played with and socialised with people will be happier and make a better pet than one who doesnt get attention.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thedogsmother said:


> Pros
> 
> Very people orientated
> Intelligent
> ...


Thanks, i was only just reading your thread about your 14 rats they all are gourges  I understand that they are prone to tumers and respirtry (sorry cany spell lol ) infections and this can be triggered by sawdust so what would i use as bedding.
I really wanted something that like to come out and is not just coming out because it has to if you know what i mean 
The smelly issue i have to talk to my mum about as im living at home so my mum has the finale word :mad5:  
what kind of cages would you recommend for 2 or 3 rats ??


----------



## tapper (Nov 22, 2011)

They are the most brilliant pets. I have two brothers Numpty and Boo and they are so intelligent and friendly. The best bedding is recycled paper as its dust free and any dusty bedding can be deadly for ratties. Also a nice big cage is best for them, preferably a 3 tier one and lots of changes of toys too. They love a hammock too to snuggle up in. Read up as much as you can about them too and you will find them a joyful addition to your family.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I use shredded paper nowadays but Ive also used aubiose with no ill effects too, as far as cages go for 2-3 rats I think something like a Freddy would be ok but the danger is they are really really addictive creatures so you might be better going for a bigger cage, just in case another ratty pops up needing a home. If you go to a decent breeder you should have less risk of health issues, my rats are all rescues and they didnt have a great start in life, also their genetic history isnt really known so it isnt too surprising that Ive lost a lot. The average life expectancy for a rat apparently is only 22 months though. I have a really big cage which wouldnt be suitable but the Abode cage is reccomended by a lot of people, if you have room for that and can afford it that would be a great one to start with.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I've had my three rats for just over a week now and I'm totally besotted!! I have three and not one of them are alike. They gave such different personalities. I have to say I think they are the perfect pet! With dogs etc you have to be careful with what you feed them as there's a lot of things that are poisonous to them and people food is bad. They need injections every year, fleaing, worming, walking, spaying. Then there's insurance to pay some are noisy etc. but with rats you can feed them leftovers, the only things they can't it is spicy food and citrus fruits! They're happy to run around your bed for an hour. They're amazing little things. So cheeky too! Don't leave things lying around that you don't want them to have cos one of mine grabs things and runs off with it!! Ha ha


----------



## Catz1 (Sep 19, 2011)

Hi! I currently have 6 rats in a Savic Royal Suit. I have had rats for about 4 years now and I think they make fantastic pets! I have rescued most of my group and each rattie has its own special, individual personality. 
They are VERY addictive! I went from 2 rats to 12 in the space of a few months. 
I like the Savic Freddy 2 for small groups or the Furet Plus. I did have a Furet Tower for a while but it didnt have great access and I bought the Savic Royal which is the best cage in the world (imo). 
I use shredded newspaper as bedding because its cheap but I've heard good things about Finacard, Carefresh, Green Mile and Ecobed. 
I use the Shunamite Diet (if you google it you'll get lots of results) which is basically your own mix but Rat Rations have pre-made mixes tailored for different stages of a rats life. 
Definitly go to a reputable breeder for your kits. A good breeder will know about the possible health issues in their lines and you'll have support for life. 
Hope this helps :biggrin:


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks everyone for your advice its really helpful  catz1 i had alook at that diet it looks great and i think as long as i order food in advance i could do it, im gonna have a look at cages but ive done something that has doomed me, looked at the midlands rat club and at breeders website and i have seen a rather nice litter... i want them all lol i love blue dumbos, rexs and double rexs and there all them combined


----------



## Rayrosher (Dec 6, 2011)

Bed-x-cel between £8 and £10 is an excellent cardboard paper type bedding! any horsey place or farm suppliers will stock it! a bag will last months, 

once your guys have settled down and stopped stinking the place up, 

bare in mind that if you get all boys! 

you may have hormonal issues from one or more of your guys and this will mean a De-nadding (castration) operation £45 upwards! 

boys also can and usually do suffer from HLD Hind Leg Degeneration! in their old age! Shumite diet one of the best out their!


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Is that really true and common that most rats only live for 22 months, i.e. less then two years?! That's less than a syrian. 

This sounds really awful but I mean it in a good way, that's actually something that makes me want to get them more. Only because I know exactly where I'm going to be and what I will be doing for the next two years, so it makes me feel I'm more in a position to get some and should probably do it sooner rather than later. 

Oh I just don't know! I want them but doubt my boyfriend would be too happy and perhaps with two guinea pigs, three gerbils and four hamsters I'd be taking on too much. What do you think? 

I work full time, but two days a week I work from home. I keep regular office hours and I'm not one for going out mid-week so I am home alot. 

Do you think it would be taking on too much?


I emailed the NFRS society about reputable breeders in London just for research really, but haven't had a response! Grrrrr.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Depending on how good their genetics are and how good your husbandry is, they could live to pretty much any age up to 3 or sometimes 4.
My rescue boy who's on his last legs at the moment, I got as a kitten when I first started Uni, in about March/April 09, he's now 2 years 10 months old, but his brother died suddenly at 18 months old. Tends to be pot luck sometimes.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

I've had rats die as early as 18 months, but one of my girls is 3 and a half and still going strong. It really is pot luck.

Also on the bedding note, I use fleece. It's not dusty and it's soft on their little paws 
I just sew a piece of fleece to a piece of towel the same size as the bottom of the cage and lay it flat.

I did velcro it down but that didn't pan out too well. The girls are actually pretty good at not chewing it- as long as it's laying flat lol.

And I would definitely recommend getting rats. They're just such amazing pets. They're so affectionate aswell- much more than any other animal.

You won't regret getting them.

O also, if you can't find a breeder you could always try a rescue.
They're not always old or agressive rats that get taken in- a lot of pregnant females get given in to rescues and then the babies are up for adoption.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Really want some rats now  lol mums not really happy with the idea but I might leave it till after christmas... But I love that litter lol I was looking on ebay and amazon at the cages and the freddy looks good but I read about the small doors so still not sure on what would be the best cage. 
Matley: thanks for the bedding advice that sounds great and I have a RSPCA near me and if I do end up getting some rats I will defently have a look 
I really do want some now lol but its all up to my mum whether I get some as for atleast the next 3 years ill be at home  I think its the smell issue and she said she dosnt like the tails lol


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

I personally quite like my Freddy, the door on the front is a pretty reasonable size, it's the Jenny that has impossibly tiny doors in awful locations though.


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok I don't have much advice on rats, but I have plenty on Mum's!

Maybe you could get your Mum to go with you just to meet some rats - nb make sure they are really friendly so she can have a cuddle. 

Maybe buy her a book on rats too, and say something like, I know you're not sure about rats and I understand your apprehension, but I feel they are misunderstood, so I got you this book, it would be brilliant if you could take a look and then see how you feel, just so you have all the info and we can talk about it. NB buy really nice book with lots of cute pictures that talks predominately about how awesome rats are - nb nb, don't buy book that lists all the disease a rat could get.....lol.

Key advice all Mums really just want to be involved, not sure if you are male or female - but either way, I'd start asking questions like;

- Mum come look at this, now what's your opinion on this cage, compared to that cage - etc.
- Mum come look at this youtube video (nb find awesome youtube video's of cute cuddly rats - I've seen a couple and they are heartbreaking, she will have to say awwwwww)
- Mum if we got two rats what do you think would be good names? I quite like, 'insert something you know she'd like', and then give her an alternative, awesome names like Cagney and Lacey for girls....etc should help raise a giggle.
- Find pictures of rats and say, don't you think this one looks like 'name of family/neighbour/friend - that has a reputation for being silly etc again make her laugh
- Mum do you think you'd be able to show me how to make.......find a picture of cute fleecy type of thing popular with rat owners for their rats.
- Also probably a good thing to mention they only live for 18 months - like it's been mentioned here, pot luck if your's last for three years or more....sneaky! hehe.

Get her past the rat stereotype whilst getting her involved in helping and agree with everything she says, and then drop in things like, 'Aww thanks for taking the time/getting involved/talking through/watching video blah blah with me, I really appreciate it, it's nice to be able to share things with you and I know you always have the best advice', followed by a big hug. 

If you don't get rats within a month after approaching it that way - then your Mum is like no Mum I've ever come across, after that all I can say is just drop to the floor, beg, cry and plead while rolling around like a toddler.....hehe. Alternatively, dive bomb on her and shower her in kisses and hugs! Inbetween screaming at me to get off her......my Mum is usually laughing and that usually means I'm about to get my way.

Good luck!!  xx 

p.s. also describe all the ways in which rats would help you to develop into a well rounded adult.....


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks for the mum advice kat04ht ill try it lol
would this cage be suitable for a rat ?? Santa Fe Chinchilla Cage


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

The cage looks alright- could house a few rats aswel. It's hard to tell exactly how many as the height measurement includes the stand too, but as a rough guess I reckon it could hold 6-8 rats.

The only thing I'd say is that for that price you could get an explorer 
Rat Cages : *NEW* Metal Aventura HUGE Metal Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online

Liberta Explorer Large Double Rodent Cage Other Small Animal Homes for Sale

Which would hold more rats/give yours more space, could get replacement parts for it more easily, plus the doors open all the way so it's easier to clean/decorate.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Maltey said:


> The cage looks alright- could house a few rats aswel. It's hard to tell exactly how many as the height measurement includes the stand too, but as a rough guess I reckon it could hold 6-8 rats.
> 
> The only thing I'd say is that for that price you could get an explorer
> Rat Cages : *NEW* Metal Aventura HUGE Metal Rat Ferret Chinchilla Cage : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online
> ...


thanks i only ask because its sitting in my garage lol its my old chinchilla cage and i was just about to sell and then had a thought 'I wounder if i could keep some rats in it' but if i sell I could also get a actural rat cage lol


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Aaaaah ok, that makes sense.
Yeah I reckon you could use it for rats too.
I doubt you'd get that much for it (depending on what condition it's in) just because it's had other animals in it and from my experience people don't want to pay too much for a second-hand cage. But you could use it as is. How many rats are you thinking of getting?
And also, since you've got it, how tall is just the cage on its own, without the stand?


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Maltey said:


> Aaaaah ok, that makes sense.
> Yeah I reckon you could use it for rats too.
> I doubt you'd get that much for it (depending on what condition its in) just because it's had other animals in it and from my experience people don't want to pay too much for a second-hand cage. But you could use it as is. How many rats are you thinking of getting?
> And also, since you've got it, how tall is just the cage on its own, without the stand?


im thinking of getting 3 , im not sure how tall it is ill have to measure it


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It looks plenty big enough for 3 rats to me


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If u measure the height width and depth of the cage itself minus the stand then type in the measurements into the rat cage calculator which can be found by typing into google it will tell u how many rats it can house.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Ah-ha!! I found it! It says internal cage height is 89cm. 
(As a side note, in my search I found the total height varying from 158-175!)

Cage calculator says 7 (going by an average since all the cage sizes seem to vary!)

Either way, it's plenty big enough for 3 rats. They'll have a whale of a time in there


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Hmmmm ill think about the cage its quite big and heavy but atleast then I can add to my group and there will be lots of space if I keep the cage I have about £30 to spend on toys does that sound enough?? Also do hairless rats have any health related problems because I like the look of them but obviously wouldn't t want to get one if they were unhealthy


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

Hairless rats can suffer from ingrown eyelashes, apart from breeding and lactation problems (which shouldn't be an issue for pet rats), I don't think they have anything else.
I think they do tend to get scratched and cut up easier than their furred counterparts as they lack that protection.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

vet-2-b said:


> Hmmmm ill think about the cage its quite big and heavy but atleast then I can add to my group and there will be lots of space if I keep the cage I have about £30 to spend on toys does that sound enough?? Also do hairless rats have any health related problems because I like the look of them but obviously wouldn't t want to get one if they were unhealthy


Haha if your anything like me £30 on toys will be spent really quickly. Depends on the type of toys you want to buy. I would recommend the living world teach'n'treat - suitable for small animals. Rats are really inquisitive so i imagine they would love it. If all else fails home-made toys can be really cheap, simple and go down a storm with the little furries. My piggies go mad for a paper bag. Simples.

I'm also giving mine a xmas cracker this year haha. Toilet roll tube stuffed with hay and wrapped around with a large sheet of paper, twisted at the ends to make a xmas cracker.

£30 and just a few minutes getting creative at home and your ratties will be well happy.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks im sure I have a hammock some where that use to belong to my chinchillas so ill give that a good wash.

im getting some where with my mum i showed her some pics from this breeder near to me babies from his last litter and she said they were quite cute and I showed her some videos and she said they looked okay, tails still freaking her out abit lol


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

Argent said:


> Hairless rats can suffer from ingrown eyelashes, apart from breeding and lactation problems (which shouldn't be an issue for pet rats), I don't think they have anything else.
> I think they do tend to get scratched and cut up easier than their furred counterparts as they lack that protection.


Yes....some can have missing internal organs, no immune system, decreased kidney function, more at risk of skin cancer, etc etc as well as the things mentioned above.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Hairless are best rescued IMO purely as it stops "breeders" who breed just for their looks, they arent known to be healthy sadly

As far as i know there is only One good breeder who is looking into breeding a good healthy line of hairless Im not sure how far along they are with tho.

£30 is fine, you can make your own hammocks e.t.c

Making a Ferret / Rat Fleece Hammock - YouTube
How to make a Triple Square Hammock for your pet Rat or Ferret - YouTube

easy peasy to make and cost hardly anything


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

spoiled_rat said:


> Yes....some can have missing internal organs, no immune system, decreased kidney function, more at risk of skin cancer, etc etc as well as the things mentioned above.


Good grief....poor things >.<


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

Argent said:


> Good grief....poor things >.<


They are actually missing a thymus which is why they have no immune system 

As much as I love hairless I really can't wait until people stop breeding them


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> They are actually missing a thymus which is why they have no immune system
> 
> As much as I love hairless I really can't wait until people stop breeding them


I have to agree, I adore my two hairless but all of the ones Ive owned have been rescues, none have been what I would call healthy and my little Pierce is on Baytril more often than he isnt . I wouldnt be without them but I would be glad if they didnt breed any more.


----------



## spoiled_rat (Mar 24, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> They are actually missing a thymus which is why they have no immune system
> 
> As much as I love hairless I really can't wait until people stop breeding them


Only some strains are missing a thymus.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2011)

spoiled_rat said:


> Only some strains are missing a thymus.


Good point


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I have had 2 rats for just over 3 weeks and I can't get enough of them! They are so clever (sometimes I think cleverer than me). They are also very sneaky which is funny when they try to escape.

I've had them out running around on a tiled floor and they loved it, except the first time one got a bit overwhelmed I think and just sat in the corner after a while so I put her back.

Rats are great pets and they don't smell to bad if cleaned out every 4 or so days. Thats the longest I've gone without cleaning them and the smell isn't noticeable.

Definitely recommend!


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I really really want some now  but my damn brother is back from uni and he won't stop having ago at me saying I'm an idiot and should get a life just because I want some rats I don't understand why he feels the need to do this every time I would like or want a new pet (sorry had to vent lol). Also I wanted to ask Is there any diffrences in sexs, behaviour wise ??


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

As a general rule, girls are more active and great explorers where as boys are lazier and big cuddlers However one of my girls is massive squish who just likes a nice cuddle, so there's exceptions to every rule


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> They are actually missing a thymus which is why they have no immune system
> 
> As much as I love hairless I really can't wait until people stop breeding them


omg really?? why what's wrong with them? Should I be worried? Argh I'm panickin now!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> omg really?? why what's wrong with them? Should I be worried? Argh I'm panickin now!!


Generally, hairless rats are fragile creatures in comparison to furred rats. They may have more allergies and may be more susceptible to environmental stress causing them to become ill. This is because strains of hairless deriving from laboratories were passed onto the pet stores. Diseases common to laboratory and pet store hairless rats are cancer and tumors, excessive abscessing, wasting, kidney and bladder infections, heart disease, eye disease, diabetes, excessive respiratory infections, head tilt, and skin problems. Just in the last few years some fancy rat breeders have made great strides in breeding out health issues that formally plagued hairless rats. Now, some lines of hairless rats from reputable breeders are just as disease resistant as furred rats and can be expected to live as long, as two to three-years-old. Reputable breeders eliminate tendencies for these diseases through selective breeding. They monitor their lines over
time and end lines where offspring continually have health problems that crop up before two-years-old. Good breeders choose only the healthiest rats to breed. Hairless rats not selectively bred can be expected to live 18-24 months  Out crossed hairless rats to furred lines tend to be more robust and live longer than those born to hairless parents.

Sorry for rambling


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

I still miss my girls, and they passed on 8 years ago now  They were lovely, affectionate, clever, sweet and just wonderful- brilliant family pets.

However, they have so much personality and joie de vivre that it is truly heartbreaking when they pass on. I really feel that they have as much to offer as a lot of dogs. They form strong bonds with you and then all too soon they have to leave you.

So for that reason I will not live with rats again, because their time here is fleeting but the marks they leave behind are permanent.

Oh I'm crying again now.

rip Sophie, rip Erin. Love you, girls.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

AmberNero said:


> I still miss my girls, and they passed on 8 years ago now  They were lovely, affectionate, clever, sweet and just wonderful- brilliant family pets.
> 
> However, they have so much personality and joie de vivre that it is truly heartbreaking when they pass on. I really feel that they have as much to offer as a lot of dogs. They form strong bonds with you and then all too soon they have to leave you.
> 
> ...


Im with you there, I wont own rats when my present ones go to the bridge, simply because of their biggest flaw, that is the just dont live long enough, every one has taken a bit of my heart with them and Ive lost so many this year


----------



## AmberNero (Jun 6, 2010)

thedogsmother said:


> Im with you there, I wont own rats when my present ones go to the bridge, simply because of their biggest flaw, that is the just dont live long enough, every one has taken a bit of my heart with them and Ive lost so many this year


I 'liked' it because I know how you feel. I'm so sorry for your losses, it just isn't fair, is it?  (((hugs)))


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

AmberNero said:


> I still miss my girls, and they passed on 8 years ago now  They were lovely, affectionate, clever, sweet and just wonderful- brilliant family pets.
> 
> However, they have so much personality and joie de vivre that it is truly heartbreaking when they pass on. I really feel that they have as much to offer as a lot of dogs. They form strong bonds with you and then all too soon they have to leave you.
> 
> ...


((((hugs)))) I know how you feel:crying:
I'm always saying the rats I have now will be the last ones, but somehow I always end up taking in someone else who needs a home


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I have said I'd never have rats again due to tumours and respiratory infections
And them not living so long.

But here I am again with 14 of them.
I always find I am clawed back to them there's just something about rats.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

B3rnie said:


> Generally, hairless rats are fragile creatures in comparison to furred rats. They may have more allergies and may be more susceptible to environmental stress causing them to become ill. This is because strains of hairless deriving from laboratories were passed onto the pet stores. Diseases common to laboratory and pet store hairless rats are cancer and tumors, excessive abscessing, wasting, kidney and bladder infections, heart disease, eye disease, diabetes, excessive respiratory infections, head tilt, and skin problems. Just in the last few years some fancy rat breeders have made great strides in breeding out health issues that formally plagued hairless rats. Now, some lines of hairless rats from reputable breeders are just as disease resistant as furred rats and can be expected to live as long, as two to three-years-old. Reputable breeders eliminate tendencies for these diseases through selective breeding. They monitor their lines over
> time and end lines where offspring continually have health problems that crop up before two-years-old. Good breeders choose only the healthiest rats to breed. Hairless rats not selectively bred can be expected to live 18-24 months  Out crossed hairless rats to furred lines tend to be more robust and live longer than those born to hairless parents.
> 
> Sorry for rambling


Omg I had no idea! I'm guessing the chances of Chico being one of these well bred ones are low!

He's been checked out by a vet but I just wanted to ask if you have any experience with this - Chico makes noises that sounds like a pigeon pretty much all the time. Should I be worried? His previous owner said he's always done it. Also after a weeks course of baytril neither his nor Riley's sneezing is any better. They are having a week off and then another week on baytril.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'd get them both on baytril again,those pidgeon noises aren't a good thing and rats can go down hill very quickly!
i'd say chico hairless boy has a respiratory infection and it needs sorting.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Omg I had no idea! I'm guessing the chances of Chico being one of these well bred ones are low!
> 
> He's been checked out by a vet but I just wanted to ask if you have any experience with this - Chico makes noises that sounds like a pigeon pretty much all the time. Should I be worried? His previous owner said he's always done it. Also after a weeks course of baytril neither his nor Riley's sneezing is any better. They are having a week off and then another week on baytril.


What bedding have you got them on? My hairless have all been rescues/adoptions and they have all bar one been more fragile, when the whole cage got a virus the hairless ones were by far the worst, and the only one who died from it was hairless, Pierce (the smaller of my hairless) is a very fragile character, he is often sniffly and needs baytril and he has a permanent head tilt. Having said that Merlin who is from the same litter is a very (hopefully) healthy chap and is twice the size of poor little Pierce, he hasnt ever had any health issues yet and he came from terrible beginnings.


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

blade100 said:


> i'd get them both on baytril again,those pidgeon noises aren't a good thing and rats can go down hill very quickly!
> i'd say chico hairless boy has a respiratory infection and it needs sorting.


Aw no!! The baytril course only finished on Monday. He's done it all the way through too. I will put him back on baytril as of today but is there anything else that can help him too? When you say it's not good do you mean it's very bad and could die???

I have just been using the paper based litter that the previous owner gave me for them as they are used to it but it's all gone now so am completely open to suggestions about what to use!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

right how much baytril was you giving him?
and were u giving it to him on a tea spoon with jam/cheese spread etc?

bedding- i use eco pet bed its cardboard squares all over the base and then in there litter trays i use either breeder celect which is paper litter rolled into pellets its also simialr to bio catlet litter but i find that stuff to have a certain horrible smell to it.so i won't use it.
and megazorb in there trays as well depending on what i have in.

this is where i get my megazorb and eco bed from
ECOBED CARDBOARD BEDDING (20 KG)

Megazorb 85 litres | Small Animal Beddings | GJW Titmuss


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thinking about it maybe my vet isn't a good one! She suggested that separation might help but that's never a good thing for rats! Also told me that using saw dust is fine and thought Chico was there for a hairloss problem! She examined all of them and said that it was only Riley that had an infection and only prescribed the baytril for him but I've been giving it to chico too and letting Louie lick the drips as he loves it and I thought if he has it and just isn't showing signs then it'll help too!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

They fed with a syringe 0.1 mls once a day!

Yeah that bio Castletown stuff stinks. That's what she was using! I will change it!


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

I will do the bread and jam thing too!!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

0.1ml once a day? thats terrible no wonder they are still bad.
my 500g buck had to have 0.4ml twice a day.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

i'd go to another vet.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

I would find another vet in your area hun, they sound like they have a respiratory infection so either need the right dosage of baytril or a stronger antib


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks guys! I feel so guilty!! You'd think you could trust a vet! I'm gonna get more baytril from the vets and give them a bigger dose. I'll give that a go for a week (do you think that's long enough?) and if they're no better I'll get another opinion from another vet. I'll get to the bottom of it that's for sure! I will not allow my boys to suffer!!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Unless they are tiny 0.1 is not enough. My girl is 150g (she's lost some weight in her old age but was never big to begin with) and she was getting 0.1ml, so for young bucks the dosage should be much more. It's no wonder they haven't improved. Also are they on just Baytril or something like doxycycline too? Doxy works really well with Baytril. And a week is not long enough- since they've been on a low dosage they've already started building a resistance to the drug- you want them on it for about 4 weeks


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

WelshYorkieLover said:


> Thanks guys! I feel so guilty!! You'd think you could trust a vet! I'm gonna get more baytril from the vets and give them a bigger dose. I'll give that a go for a week (do you think that's long enough?) and if they're no better I'll get another opinion from another vet. I'll get to the bottom of it that's for sure! I will not allow my boys to suffer!!


I would just find another vet hun, if your vet can't even get the dosage right I'd be worried he missed something when diagnosing them


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Good point! I'll get them a new vet. Thanks! I'll let you know how it goes xxx


----------



## WelshYorkieLover (Oct 16, 2011)

Any tips on finding a new vet? Xx


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd ring around all the local vets and ask them if they know what there doing when it comes to rats. 
My vet always weighs my rats when they need baytril then works out how much is needed per kg< think that's right never did understand maths. Lol
But yeh just ask around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2011)

Just ask them if they see many rats and if they have a rodent specialist


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

welshyorkielover sorry to hear about your rat i hope he gets better soon 

i think i may have made some ground with my mum we were walking back from her work so i started to explain to her why I wanteed a rat and what there like as pets ect,ect and she sounded genuine when she said she will see and that i can show her some breeders and litters


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

This did get a bit off-topic lol.
I'm glad to hear your mum is coming round to it. Rats are just amazing- they never fail to cheer me up.
I've been a bit depressed today (didn't get accepted for a course I wanted to do) and I got Meggy out and she gave me lots of kisses and cuddles so I feel better now.
They're just such loving creatures.
They make you laugh too- Annie's always giving me looks out of the corner of her eye (I didn't even know rats could do that!) and Lola just strolled across the snuggle sack where everyone was sleeping!
They're so amazing, you'll never regret getting them.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Maltey said:


> This did get a bit off-topic lol.
> I'm glad to hear your mum is coming round to it. Rats are just amazing- they never fail to cheer me up.
> I've been a bit depressed today (didn't get accepted for a course I wanted to do) and I got Meggy out and she gave me lots of kisses and cuddles so I feel better now.
> They're just such loving creatures.
> ...


thats what I was trying to explain to my mum that there really good pets and have personalitys :thumbup1: she did say well all the people i no that have had one said they are really good pets


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Had a good talk with my mum today and she said I could have a trio now she understand them abit more as long as I pay for there initial cost and I take sole responsibility for them (which I was going to anyway lol ) oh and allso that I need to wait till after christmas which I don't mind  really happy


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Yayyyyyy I bet your so happy


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

blade100 said:


> Yayyyyyy I bet your so happy


i really am  i got in touch with 2 really good breeders today both regestired breeders and both have varities that i love :001_wub:


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That's excellent.
Roll on that special day


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

i no i cant wait they all have litters (big litters at that ) one of 4 dumbo boys i wounder if i can get my mum to get all four as i wouldnt wanted to leave one...


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

If your cage can hold 4 and she agrees then go for it.
Like u say u don't want one left on his own.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

Saldly all of that litters sold as I really did like them but I've been put on the waiting list for the next litters ready jan\feb so I can't wait. The breeders really nice and have said I can come and look at all her rats and have a talk with her, her rattery looks amazing


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

so close today to buying 2 rats ... so i was in pets at home so thought i would look at the rats and there was a pair in there one was a rex agouti hooded dumbo and the other was a smooth husky dumbo :001_tt1: oh my goodness they were sooo nice but i stayed strong as i no what pets at home are like with there animals but i bought some rat ropes 

but also today i went to get some hay out my garge which is also where my cage is at the moment and noticed that my cage wasnt on its base properly turns out that its slight bent but ive fixed it and there was a screw missing and wasnt on properly so fixed that, all i went in was to get some hay and ended up rebuliding my cage lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

What Cage is it?
I went to pets at home as well today and they had the most gorgeous powder blue rat in there amongst others but I'm over my cage limit by 2. 
I'll just stick to 14 

Well done for being strong.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

ive attached a photo of the cage  its so hard and even my mum was like well... im coming back in a couple of days i was like no mum we must be strong together !! lol


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I can see your rats are going to be very spoilt in that cage! It's looks great.


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

thanks i think they will be spoilt to lol i just need to fill it up with hammocks and toys, any toys or websites that make hammocks ect that you recommend ??


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I highly rec fuzz butts, Rachel makes quality rat hammocks
Rat Hammocks, Rat Hammock, Hamster Hammocks, Hamster Hammock, Chinchilla Hammock, Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Housing, Hamster Housing, Chinchilla Housing, Goth rat hammocks, Gothic rat hammocks, Goth Chinchilla Hammocks, Rat Igloo, Rat accessories, Rat

Hammocky Hammocks - Hand Crafted Luxury For Your Pet

bettysbeds

Cheap Rat Hammocks Toys and Accessories UK rats : Online UK Pet Accessories, UK Pet Supplies, Rat, ferret, chinchilla, hamster, rabbit, guinea pig, cat, dog and horse products with FAST UK Delivery!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

The Rat Warehouse

And this is where i get my Eco bed and megazorb
Horse Bedding | Equestrian Products | GJW Titmuss-Horseworld


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Oooo well done for not getting them- I'm not always that strong lol.

And I'd be doing myself an injustice if I didn't tell you that I make hammocks
Home - The Relaxed Rat

I just spent an obscene amount of money on new fabrics today which will be uploaded tomorrow/Friday


----------



## vet-2-b (Sep 25, 2008)

I think I'm going to be very busing ording of the interent  maltey your website looks great ill have to deffently have to order something of there  I really wish I could of taken them but I just not ready yet I need more stuff ! Lol


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I got my rats from Pets at Home before I knew that it was so "taboo" on PF haha.

My rats are lovely the one who was really shy was all over me last night so I think she has just copied her sister. I had them both on my head!

Next time I will buy from a breeder mainly because they will be easier to handle but I have enjoyed the challenge of training them. I'm hoping there will be no health issues with them but it is early days I guess 

I think that wherever you get them from, if you show them enough love and give them a great life then nothing else really matters. Thats what I'm doing and it works great


----------

